# Serra da Estrela - 02 e 03 de Abril



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2010 às 23:38)

Deixo aqui o video da minha passagem pela Serra da Estrela nestes 2 dias.
No dia 02 estive na zona da Torre durante a tarde. Estava muito nevoeiro e vento forte, mas não nevava. A acumulação de neve na Torre era significativa.

No dia 03, tentei ir outra vez à Torre, logo pela manhã, mas o acesso já estava encerrado. Fiquei um pouco ali numa zona logo a seguir às Penhas da Saúde, perto do cruzamento para Manteigas e para o acesso à Torre, a uma cota de 1600 metros aproximadamente. Quando cheguei, pelas 10h, mais ou menos, chuviscava com 3ºC. Entretanto a chuva passou a água-neve, que foi intensificando a sua intensidade, até começar a nevar, primeiro ainda misturado com a água-neve, mas depois, passou a aguaceiro de neve já com alguma intensidade. Isto tudo com o carro a marcar 2ºC (não desceu disto). Presumo que na zona da Torre a queda de neve tenha sido bem significativa!

Resumindo, valeu o passeio à Serra da Estrela! Cenário magnífico! E não é todos os dias que um Algarvio puro vê nevar ao vivo!!

Aqui fica o video.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 23:54)

Muito bom mesmo
A ultima vez que lá fui (até postei as fotos no fórum) a serra estava com a mesma acumulação, como vejo no video, e com o nevoeiro


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Abr 2010 às 13:48)

Já tenho saudades desse cenário vivido em Janeiro!

O vídeo confirma, há uma espécie de magia nesta região à qual não ficamos indiferentes..., muito bom!


----------



## actioman (5 Abr 2010 às 19:01)

Grande vídeo! É como um bálsamo  neste dias de secura meteorológica e já tão quentes! 

Muito muito obrigado por tão bom momento que nos trouxeste! 

E parabéns por um fim de semana tão extraordinário!


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2010 às 19:19)

Muito bom *ecobcg*! 

É sempre um cenário mágico.


Encosta norte da serra da Estrela, esta manhã. Vista da zona de Vila Nova de Paiva. (em andamento...)


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Abr 2010 às 00:20)

Enfim, o eterno fascínio pelos pontos altos, sejam vistos de onde quer que seja...


----------

